# 20th Special Forces Group (Airborne) Soldiers die in Afghanistan



## Ravage (Aug 4, 2009)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/August/090804-02.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Aug. 3, 2009) — Three U.S. Army Special Forces National Guard Soldiers were killed in action on Aug. 2, 2009 in Qole Gerdsar, Afghanistan. 

The following Soldiers, all assigned to Company C, 2nd Battalion, 20th Special Forces Group (Airborne) headquartered at Jackson, Miss., died when their vehicle was struck by a command wire improvised explosive device, while conducting a tactical ground movement:

Capt. Ronald G. Luce, 27, of Fayetteville, N.C., was a Special Forces team leader.  

Sgt. 1st Class Severin W. Summers, 43, of Bentonia, Miss., was a Special Forces engineer sergeant.  

Staff 1st Class. Alejandro Granado, 42, of Longview, Texas, was a Special Forces communications sergeant. 

Luce is survived by his wife Kendahl and daughter Carie of Fayetteville, N.C. and parents Ronald and Katherine Luce, of Sneads Ferry, N.C.

 Summers is survived by his wife Tammy of Bentonia, Miss. and daughters Shelby and Sara; and parents Severin and Charlene Summers of New Roads, La.

Granado is survived by his daughter Amanda and sons Hasson and Alejandro of Longview, Texas and parents Alejandro and Rolainda of Tatum, Texas. 
 For further information, media should contact the Special Forces Command Public Affairs Office during duty hours at 910-643-8438 or after duty hours at 910-429-4165.  







> Capt. Ronald G. Luce








> Sgt. 1st Class Severin W. Summers








> Sgt. 1st Class Alejandro Granado


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 4, 2009)

Rest in Peace, Soldiers.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Aug 4, 2009)

Welcome to Valhalla, Gentlemen.  Rest well.  Prayers for comfort for their families, friends and brothers in arms


----------



## tova (Aug 4, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 4, 2009)

RIP Brothers


----------



## moobob (Aug 4, 2009)

RIP guys.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Aug 4, 2009)

Rest in Peace brothers.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 4, 2009)

Rest in peace.    You will not be forgotten


----------



## lancero (Aug 4, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 4, 2009)

Fair winds and following seas, brave Warriors.  You are at rest now.  Thank you for your service and sacrifice.


----------



## snake_doc (Aug 4, 2009)

RIP brothers all of us at group mourn for you and your loved ones.


----------



## MsKitty (Aug 4, 2009)

RIP soldiers...and prayers to those left behind.


----------



## FNULNU (Aug 4, 2009)

Rest in peace guys


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 4, 2009)

Calm winds and soft landings, RIP.


----------



## enh3 (Aug 4, 2009)

RIP Gentlemen


----------



## x SF med (Aug 4, 2009)

Blue Skies, soft DZs, RIP brothers.
DOL


----------



## Headshot (Aug 4, 2009)

RIP Warriors!  Peace be with you.


----------



## AWP (Aug 4, 2009)

Blue Skies.


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 7, 2009)

Rest easy Warriors.  Your watch is over. 

Prayers to the surviving members of their families.


----------



## formerBrat (Aug 7, 2009)

RIP. Thank you for your sacrifice.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 7, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 7, 2009)

RIP Warriors

Prayers out to all those who feel your loss.

LL


----------



## 275ANGER! (Aug 7, 2009)

Rest in Peace


----------



## BLACKMags (Aug 8, 2009)

RIP Soldiers


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 8, 2009)

I fukn met these guys a few months ago in Waco......dammit..... 

RIP Brothers. Your sacrifice will not be forgotten and those who caused your demise will pay dearly with their lives.

Bet on it.


----------



## BLACKMags (Aug 8, 2009)

Damn...SFC Granado is from my hometown.


----------



## 18C4V (Aug 9, 2009)

RIP brothers.

I knew Sev, he was an 18C. We were on the same evasion team in SERE. A good dude who knew his shit. RIP Brother.


----------



## SexyBeast (Aug 10, 2009)

Rest In Peace. Thank you for your service and sacrifice.


----------

